# ADA 45P lighting



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Need suggestions for a light to fit my new ADA 45P. 18 inches (45 cm) long tank. Do not want a hanging fixture and trying to keep the price under $75.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I think this one should work nicely if you do not want to over do the lighting.
Current

If you do not mind a slight overhang. These should work great. I have a 65W PC over a similar sized tank.

Current T5

or

Coralife

You will have to replace one set of lamps on the Currents though.
If you buy them from City Pets I know they swap them out for freshwater lamps.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

this on e look nicer:
http://www.mizuworld.com/product/detail/1376

or this
http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/13_index.html


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Shad0w said:


> this on e look nicer:
> http://www.mizuworld.com/product/detail/1376
> 
> or this
> http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/13_index.html


Those won't fit over a 45P.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

it does come with different sizes but yeah the ADA one does not fit. for 45cm tank:
http://www.mizuworld.com/product/detail/1377


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

You can called Aqua Forest for there own light. It is a climp on type and it comes in 18 inches with one 36 watt PC bulb. It is not on there website but they do have them. for a 45P it should be just enough. It is silver in color, and they do looks like the old JBJ lights.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Armedbiggiet,
Just what I been looking for. Will probably order by Monday with the ADA8000 bulb. Anyone got any negatives on this light that have used it?


----------

